# LAN - Routing Server 2003



## Pheonix_Strike (4. März 2012)

Folgendes Szenario:
Ich habe 6 virtuelle Maschinen. 
Zwei davon sind Router mit jeweils zwei Netzwerkkarten und statischen IP Konfigurationen.
Zwei weitere Maschinen sind in der Netzwerkumgebung Namens: intnet
Diese zwei sind einmal der Server mit einer Statischen IP Adresse der jetzt allen DHCP Clients und Workstations im Netz intnet und intnet2 IP Konfigurationen dynamisch vergeben soll. 

Der eine Router hat die IP Adressen: 192.168.100.2 sowie 128.31.100.1 und der zugehörige Server hat die IP Adresse 192.168.100.1 
Dieses Netzsegment befindet sich im intnet

Der zweite Router hat die IP Adressen: 128.31.100.2 sowie 172.31.100.5 und der zugehörige Server soll jetzt die IP Konfiguration Dynamisch vom DHCP Server aus dem intnet  bekommen.
Dieses Netzsegment befindet sich im intnet2

Problem.
Auf dem einen Router muss ich jetzt RAS und VPN installieren, soweit bin ich auch und diesen Konfigurieren und hier liegt jetzt für mich die Schwierigkeit.
Soweit mir mittelf Kenttniss noch von früher eingefallen ist, ist ein DHCP-Relay Agent notwendig den ich auch bereits drauf habe wenn ich jetzt die externe Netzwerkkarte des Routers das im intnet2 steht angebe kriege ich ständig empfangene Anforderungen beim DHCP-Relay Agent zu gesicht, jedoch werden auch einige anforderungen wieder gelöscht.
So wie muss ich ab hier weiter vorgehen damit der Server im intnet2 und die Workstation die auch im intnet2 steht IP Konfigurationen dynamisch erhalten können 

PS: Danke im vorraus


----------



## sheel (4. März 2012)

Hi

bitte Fragen nicht in die Tutorial-Inbox posten.
Die ist für Tutorials.


----------



## Pheonix_Strike (4. März 2012)

gut weil ich dachte das ich was falsches gemacht habe -.-'


----------

